# Best Tape Measure



## Journeyman T

*What would you say is the absolute best tape measure and why? Please provide a link or picture if available.*

My favorite tape measure is the *25' Stanley PowerLock II*.

I like it first of all because manufacturers vary slightly in their increments. (If you take three tape measures from three different manufacturers and align them side by side you will see a difference of at least 1/32" within the first 12'.) Since _Stanley_ is not only the standard tape measure now, but was also the standard tape measure for builders in the past, I think using a _Stanley_ is more convenient not just for remodeling houses but also for working with most other people.

Secondly, I think the ergonomics is better than the old silver _PowerLocks_, mostly because they’re slightly smaller – which is also why I prefer them to the more bulky _FatMax_ – although the _FaxMax_ has greatly improved.

Third, I like the 25’ length because I think anything more is usually unnecessary weight in a tool belt, while anything less just doesn’t seem to do the job. The 1” wide blade is of course a must, because any tape measure worth using absolutely MUST stand out to at least 7’. The _Stanley PowerLock II_ that I like stands out to 8’, and I don’t see a need for more than that except maybe for drywalling ceilings.

Finally, the blade of the tape measure glides in and out of its case as smooth as silk. I just love that! I think it’s very important for a tool to function smoothly when you use it constantly all day long. The tape’s tip is also triple riveted so that its accuracy is extra secure.


----------



## 2ndGen

Oh man does this remind me of a tyraid I went on about my Stanley Extreme Fat Max tapes.

:furious:

They turned out to be such garbage.



I went and bought a pair of $10. tapes (a Lufkin with 1/16"s for carpentry work and a US Tape with standard measurements or roofing). 

I lovvvved my Extreme tapes, but they just kept jamming up and the tape would break at around the 4' mark. This seemed to be a common problem. 

Plus, the blade stayed too curled up when extended making it hard to read. 

The blade's thickness was great though. I wish they would work out the kinks...I would love to buy another one, but I get tired of spending almost $40. on a tape measure that only lasts me 2 weeks while my $10. tapes are still being used after years. 

I lovvvved the rubber housing best.


----------



## 2ndGen

Ahhh...here it is! 

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=25221&highlight=tape+measures


----------



## troubleseeker

I have used the 25' Powerlocks for quite a few years, and am satisfied. I don't know if I would qualify it as the "best" tape measure, but they last decently, cost is reasonable, and they are readily available.


----------



## 2ndGen

I carry two on the roof...
a 35' heavy duty tape for general work, 
a small Stanley 12' for tight spots 
and for carpentry, 
a more detailed tape with 1/16" measurements. 

I'm still looking for that "perfect" tape however. Ideally, it would be one with the features of the Stanley Extreme I had a love/hate relationship with, but with the durability of the Powerlocks.


----------



## Celtic

2ndGen said:


> Oh man does this remind me of a tyraid I went on about my Stanley Extreme Fat Max tapes.
> 
> :furious:


:001_tongue:










Love it :thumbsup:

I like the wider blade and it has been in heavy use for about a year now.
Previously was Stanley Powerlock...it didn't stand the test of time for me :no:


Next is my Klein 6' wooden folding ruler...










The little slide out gizmo is a help sometimes.....when laying out holes in boxes and panels, etc.


----------



## mickeyco

The best tape measure for me is the one I can find, I must have at least 20 of them in all shapes and sizes by all different makers and always misplace them.


----------



## 2ndGen

The object of my affection/contention.


----------



## Celtic

2nd Gen.....what's the difference between the MAX and MAX Extreme?


----------



## 2ndGen

Celtic said:


> 2nd Gen.....what's the difference between the MAX and MAX Extreme?


Longer stand out. 

The Chrome Case. 

Supposedly better.

But not as good as the plain Max. 

Where it's good (the Extreme), it's great. 
Where it's bad, it sucks.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Extreme (Silver) will stand out to 13', Max (Yellow) will extend to 11'
Extreme is much more curled to acheive that additional 2' standout, making it more difficult to make your marks - you have to press the tape down onto the wood so you can mark right next to your measurement.

That being said, my favorite is the 30' Extreme BECAUSE of the standout. When trying to hook joists halfway down the deck, I'll take all the standout I can get. Like 2ndGen, I've had problems with the tapes breaking...however, my tool store here has absolutely no problem exchanging busted tapes. I'll buy a new one every 18 mo. or so but within that time, I'll have probably exchanged two busted ones. The tape curl has a lot to do with the breakage I think.

Mac


----------



## 2ndGen

BuiltByMAC said:


> Extreme (Silver) will stand out to 13', Max (Yellow) will extend to 11'
> Extreme is much more curled to acheive that additional 2' standout, making it more difficult to make your marks - you have to press the tape down onto the wood so you can mark right next to your measurement.
> 
> That being said, my favorite is the 30' Extreme BECAUSE of the standout. When trying to hook joists halfway down the deck, I'll take all the standout I can get. Like 2ndGen, I've had problems with the tapes breaking...however, my tool store here has absolutely no problem exchanging busted tapes. I'll buy a new one every 18 mo. or so but within that time, I'll have probably exchanged two busted ones. The tape curl has a lot to do with the breakage I think.
> 
> Mac



If I could've gotten 18 months out of one, I would've been a happy camper. 

I'm really hoping Stanley figures it out. I sent them a detailed letter about my gripes, not to complain, but to give them the issues they needed to address so that they could produce a better tape.


----------



## Tin Cup

the little blue ones 25' from lowes (can't think of their name right now) with the magnets on the end. just gotta keep the magnets wiped off to be accurate. must have for metal studs, hanging signs-measuring down from grid ceiling wall angle letting it hang with no hands.

big tapes are for guys with small..........hammers.

Tin Cup


----------



## wallmaxx

I just dropped and cracked my first ever 40' Fat Max....there goes $40. Now I'm back to my 35' and 30' ers.

My 40'er was the first tape to be able to measure any hip I could come up with.


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Tin Cup said:


> big tapes are for guys with small..........hammers.


Nah, just for guys with big projects... why take two or three measurements when one will do?

That being said, this thread is like the "Best hammer" thread - guys in dif. trades need dif. tools, no one tape measure will be the "best" for everyone. I have absolutely zero need for a magnet on my tape measure, folks who deal with metal framing probably can't live w/o one...

Mac


----------



## bujaly

Journeyman T said:


> *What would you say is the absolute best tape measure and why? Please provide a link or picture if available.*
> 
> My favorite tape measure is the *25' Stanley PowerLock II*.
> 
> I like it first of all because manufacturers vary slightly in their increments. (If you take three tape measures from three different manufacturers and align them side by side you will see a difference of at least 1/32" within the first 12'.)


To be honest, when it comes to how much they differ, doesn't matter if your using the same tape for everything. If you're using the same tape to measure for everything, then it's going to be correct every single time. If you measure with one tape, then measure your cut with another tape, then you might have problems. As far as ergonomics go and preference, I'm still figuring that out.


----------



## EricTheHandyman

I like the Stanley Fat Max Extreme. Since I'm usually working by myself I like the longer standout. The extra curve of the blade is a pain but it's the price I have to pay for the standout. That being said, if I've got a helper to catch the other end, I'd go with the basic stanley to save the weight and bulk on the tool belt.


----------



## Joasis

35' Fat Max...only one to own.


----------



## chippy uk

16ft fat max


----------



## ApgarNJ

25' or 35' fat max extreme. i love the bright GREENish color of it, easier to read the numbers.(are my eyes getting worse?)

what i miss are the old yellow ones that used to say Contractor Grade on them. they weren't so fat, lasted a long time and the metal was thick. then they took the contractor part off and they became crap. think, flimsy. it was all a marketing effort so they could get us to buy the fat max's which i have a harder time getting them out of my apron compared to the old ones. 
one thing I don't like about the extreme is that I can't write on the back of it for a measurement like I could with the yellow ones.

Another contractor i know puts a white piece of formica or something similar to it on the front of it, to make short little numbers or notes etc. instead of carrying a note pad or paper.


----------



## Forry

bujaly said:


> To be honest, when it comes to how much they differ, doesn't matter if your using the same tape for everything. If you're using the same tape to measure for everything, then it's going to be correct every single time. If you measure with one tape, then measure your cut with another tape, then you might have problems. As far as ergonomics go and preference, I'm still figuring that out.



Not so! I don't know how many fights I've gotten into with helpers, 'caus every cut I called came back 1/32 short or long (tile work), only to realize later that we'd forgotten to "synchronize" our tapes. Take some pliers to the hook and a little twist will stop the arguing.


----------



## Journeyman T

ApgarNJ said:


> what i miss are the old yellow ones that used to say Contractor Grade on them. they weren't so fat, lasted a long time and the metal was thick. then they took the contractor part off and they became crap. think, flimsy. it was all a marketing effort so they could get us to buy the fat max's which i have a harder time getting them out of my apron compared to the old ones. one thing I don't like about the extreme is that I can't write on the back of it for a measurement like I could with the yellow ones.


I remember the old yellow _Stanley Contractor Grade_ tape measures, I used to use them myself. They were yellow with a red and white striped label on them. They made the label black and white and started calling it "*Power*Lock*2*." Look familliar:










Yep, that's the old _Stanley Contractor Grade_. It's also my favorite tape measure that I provided a link for in my original post. Here's that link again:

http://stanleytools.com/default.asp...c=25&#39;+x+1&#34;+PowerLock&#174;2+Tape+Rule


----------



## ApgarNJ

i've never used one like that. i used the ones that came out after they stopped making the contractor grade ones. and eventually started buying the fat maxes. i still buy the thinner yellow ones like that, but doesn't say powerlock2 on it. for when i don't need that real thick curled tape.


----------



## Trimwerx

25' fat max.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

I almost never use anything more than my 6' folding rule.


----------



## wooddan

*powerlock 2*

I used 25 Fat max Extreme for 2 weeks didnt fit in tape holder and i did not have room for it in my tool belt. I now use the powerlock 2. I sometimes use the extreme for work on my own and estimating but almost never when i am framing. Plus the large space between the tip and the tape worries me because it is hard to tell if it is broken.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm

25' 0r 30' fat max. It does all I need. It is heavy duty with the abilty to extend a good bit. I use the yellow on the jobsite and the silver stays in my truck(may grow legs) and use it on estimates.......I don't want to mess up the shiny chrome.


----------



## TempestV

I carry a 30 foot fat max in my bags. The standout is useful at times, and the length works pretty well for me.
I also have a number of 25' power locks that I keep spread around where I might need them- in my truck, apartment, daypack, loaners at work, ect. I don't usually need the extra strength of the fat max when I'm away from work, and the power locks last a long time and don't cost so much. 

I think the next tape I buy is going to be a Stabila, at least to try it out. 


ApgarNJ said:


> Another contractor i know puts a white piece of formica or something similar to it on the front of it, to make short little numbers or notes etc. instead of carrying a note pad or paper.


a lot of hardware stores around here carry a little yellow stick on pad that does the same thing, and costs about $1.50. I stick them on all of my fat maxs.


----------



## 2ndGen

My current tapes:

For General Usage: 










For Carpentry, I use a Lutz Tape. 

Both are cheap (<$10.00), The US Tape Line actually has a great variety of tapes which are trade specific (Mason's, Carpenter's, etc...). 

http://www.ustape.com/index.html?session_id=b9b2e70d4b7ddf5045b1067342f929e1&screen=product_catalog

Both tapes are basically entry level tapes that are used as branding items (for example, my Lutz tape has the brand of the lumber yard I got it from).


----------



## john5mt

Fat max 30' for framing
Stanley 25' Powerlock for finish carpentry


----------



## CJKarl

I've always used a 25' Stanley. Right now I have the yellow heavy duty. Don't know the name but it's not the fat max. I love them. They last me about a year each.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

I like the red Craftsman tapes lately. The added benefit is you can return them when they break.


----------



## A W Smith

*Contractor Grade Max Steel*

The fat max wont fit in my toolbelt tape pocket. so I use the Max Steel which I would describe as a halfway point between a powerlock and a fat max

http://underbid.com/action/display/item/20640-1061860941/sku/712778.html


----------



## ApgarNJ

that's the 25 one i have, forgot what the name was. maxsteel. they do ok. but still flimsy. not like the old contractor grade ones. those weren't wide but the metal was thicker so it could stand out.


----------



## andrew07

Just tried this one today at Berlands, looks funky but it was very nice.

http://www.komelonusa.com/powertapes_rollablade.html


----------



## Cashking63

ApgarNJ said:


> 25' or 35' fat max extreme. i love the bright GREENish color of it, easier to read the numbers.(are my eyes getting worse?)
> 
> what i miss are the old yellow ones that used to say Contractor Grade on them. they weren't so fat, lasted a long time and the metal was thick. then they took the contractor part off and they became crap. think, flimsy. it was all a marketing effort so they could get us to buy the fat max's which i have a harder time getting them out of my apron compared to the old ones.
> one thing I don't like about the extreme is that I can't write on the back of it for a measurement like I could with the yellow ones.
> 
> Another contractor i know *puts a white piece of formica or something similar to it on the front of it, to make short little numbers or notes etc. instead of carrying a note pad or paper.*


 I use a piece of painters tape


----------



## Big Bob

Tin Cup said:


> the little blue ones 25' from lowes (can't think of their name right now) with the magnets on the end. just gotta keep the magnets wiped off to be accurate. must have for metal studs, hanging signs-measuring down from grid ceiling wall angle letting it hang with no hands.
> 
> big tapes are for guys with small..........hammers.
> 
> Tin Cup


 
KOBALT...

I was a stanley powerlock & fatMax fan... This is an impressive tool and worth the bargin price +:clap:


----------



## Bkessler

My favorite way to be a jerk on the job is to pull out some ones tape to the 20' mark and make a not so kind comment about them with a sharpie! try it on some one new fat max extreme and see how fun it is.


----------



## 2ndGen

Bkessler said:


> My favorite way to be a jerk on the job is to pull out some ones tape to the 20' mark and make a not so kind comment about them with a sharpie! try it on some one new fat max extreme and see how fun it is.



Classic! 

I'm going to do that! 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Best practical joke at work...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuAJcd4076o&feature=related


----------



## 2ndGen

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VtpFzMhGw_E

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qfxAiduZB8w

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tU9gSDB9rkE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lAyDV2eqLn4

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tU9gSDB9rkE

(Yes...I need a life)


----------



## Hand Drive

Dan_Watson said:


> http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=BOS_MEASURING&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=33-000&SDesc=Bostitch%26%23174%3B+1+1%2F4%22+x+16%27+Bi-Material+Tape+with+BladeArmor%26%238482%3B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far my favorite. I was using the Crftsman Professional 25' but they stopped replacing them for free.


the end of the tape reminds me of the batman symbol and is way heavy on those, when extended out they flop around at the slightest movement. the original fat max tapes were the best imo, then they added a thick layer of clear coating on the first six inches along the underside of the tape and are now end heavy and flop around when extended out.


----------



## onthelevel

16 foot fat max. Hands down. 
How often do you really need 25 ft? 
16 is like a derringer, and 25 is like a .45 magnum. One is not so easy to carry.


----------



## Brutus

onthelevel said:


> 16 foot fat max. Hands down.
> How often do you really need 25 ft?
> 16 is like a derringer, and 25 is like a .45 magnum. One is not so easy to carry.


I use fat max 30 footers... and am past 25 feet a lot.


----------



## JWilliams

its all a matter of opinion. every person has their own.


----------



## TSHIELDS

framing in the mud and snow I am hard pressed to find any tape that will last me longer than one or two homes..


----------



## TNTRenovate

TSHIELDS said:


> framing in the mud and snow I am hard pressed to find any tape that will last me longer than one or two homes..


Someone mentioned something about a stainless steel tape from Komelon. I would check them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D.

TNTSERVICES said:


> Someone mentioned something about a stainless steel tape from Komelon. I would check them out. :thumbsup:


Yup that was me.. 

i had them soaking wet and there still fine! 

Only complaint is i had to glue the belt clip on..


----------



## FramingPro

TSHIELDS said:


> framing in the mud and snow I am hard pressed to find any tape that will last me longer than one or two homes..


i saw on your blog that you broke 2 bostichs :sad:


----------



## Hand Drive

onthelevel said:


> 16 foot fat max. Hands down.
> How often do you really need 25 ft?
> 16 is like a derringer, and 25 is like a .45 magnum. One is not so easy to carry.


I've found that repeatedly extending a tape measure out to near its maximum capacity will wear/slow down the inner working mechanisms much faster than to not extend near the maximum capacity. Any time you hear a click/crunch sound while nearing the tapes' maximum length capacity will result in a slower and slower retracting situation. 

about 19' is as far as I like to go with a 25' tape, anything over 19' move up to a 35' etc...

I tend to keep up with larger, heavier tapes better than smaller tapes and being able to pull a long measurement right on the spot is the key choice


----------



## jlyons

Hand Drive said:


> I've found that repeatedly extending a tape measure out to near its maximum capacity will wear/slow down the inner working mechanisms much faster than to not extend near the maximum capacity. Any time you hear a click/crunch sound while nearing the tapes' maximum length capacity will result in a slower and slower retracting situation.
> 
> about 19' is as far as I like to go with a 25' tape, anything over 19' move up to a 35' etc...
> 
> I tend to keep up with larger, heavier tapes better than smaller tapes and being able to pull a long measurement right on the spot is the key choice


try a tajima or fast cap especially tajima. i have heard that terrible sound many times, and still going strong. you can pull it all the way out no problem but i would take my fast cap over it.


----------



## 2ndGen




----------



## mike d.

This works best for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## finakat

I keep looking for these all stainless steel tape by loneliness everyone's talking about but can't find it. I found a stainless steel one but the case looks plastic. Does anyone make a real heavy duty all stainless steel tape? You would think somewhere along the line there'd be an obnoxious heavy metal tape...I bet dead on tools will come out with a gothic looking one like that next


----------



## Chasing Dreams

2ndGen said:


>


:laughing: WOW! A tape measure smoothie!


----------



## Tim M

*M1 tape is the best*

.

Got my M1 tape at a local hardware. It's not made by some huge corporation. Some local guy designed it. Stands out well, more durable than the others, had a built in scribe to mark multiples of the same measurement without fumbling with my pencil. Comes with a great mechanical pencil, too. After giving as gifts, I finally got one myself, then just admired it for months because it was too nice to use. Now that it is off my bureau and into my truck it makes my work easier, faster, and more accurate.

www.m1tapes.com


----------



## mobiledynamics

2 year thread bump. 1st time poster. Schill


----------



## Brian Peters

mobiledynamics said:


> 2 year thread bump. 1st time poster. Schill


I think he's trying to drum up some sales of his tapes...


----------



## JR Shepstone

What's the warranty when it breaks? 

It's definitely a shop tape. And at $40 for 26' I'll stick with the Stanley.


----------



## jaydee

If you forget to take off the scribe thingy, you'll be buying more trim, cabinets or whatever you just ruined.


----------



## asgoodasdead

JR Shepstone said:


> What's the warranty when it breaks?
> 
> It's definitely a shop tape. And at $40 for 26' I'll stick with the Stanley.



seriously, who's gonna pay $40 for a 26' tape by some no-name brand? I can buy 2 Stanley fatmaxes for less than that and I know they're good.


----------

